# Telus Freedom Security Problem



## Homer99 (Jun 26, 2006)

​Okay, everything has been going fine, all programs were functioning correctly, then BAM! Telus Security began to show a corrupt file error. It said restoring a backup may help solve this problem, so I did it, absolutely nothing happened. I then realized on my other computer, creating a new user account fixed the problem!!! However, that was not the case for this computer! The problem still existed!!! What to do!!! I tried reinstalling, but now, whenever the splash screen comes up, I get a Windows Installer screen, but it never actually goes anywhere. It sticks for 2 minutes, then it refreshes and another one pops up!!! NOW I AM STUCK!!! It says that the Anti-Virus and Anti-Spyware files are missing!!! I have really tried everything!!!

SOMEBODY PLEASE HELP!!!! :sad:


----------



## Homer99 (Jun 26, 2006)

Bump!!!


----------

